# Photographer killed in San Francisco robbery



## waday (Jul 21, 2017)

https://petapixel.com/2017/07/19/photographer-killed-sfs-twin-peaks-camera-robbery/


----------



## limr (Jul 21, 2017)

People ruin everything.


----------



## waday (Jul 21, 2017)

People are the worst.


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 21, 2017)

New cameras should be pin locked and the lenses should be paired with the serial of the camera via a computer when its purchased.  Should only be able to be reset by the user who locked it.

Make it like a cell phone, cell phone theft has decreased dramatically since locking became the norm.

Sad that something like this has to happen for a little bit of camera gear.  Terrible.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 21, 2017)

... and, quick as a flash, nothing at all is done!  Sad.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 21, 2017)

When I shoot in Detroit, I normally shoot film. I didn't this last time (XT2) and some guy asked me about my camera. I had all the names black gaffered taped off and he wasn't sure what kind it was. I said it was a thrift store film camera I bought for $2. He said do you want to sell it? I said no, I was shooting with it today. He went on his way.  That just confirms, I'm shooting with film when in Detroit from now on. I was in a alley between buildings two shooting brick wall shots I recently posted.


----------



## waday (Jul 21, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> When I shoot in Detroit, I normally shoot film. I didn't this last time (XT2) and some guy asked me about my camera. I had all the names black gaffered taped off and he wasn't sure what kind it was. I said it was a thrift store film camera I bought for $2. He said do you want to sell it? I said no, I was shooting with it today. He went on his way.  That just confirms, I'm shooting with film when in Detroit from now on. I was in a alley between buildings two shooting brick wall shots I recently posted.


I've been asked for money when I was out and about. I've been told I have a nice camera. I've had several occasions with people staring me down, and seemingly very interested in my camera. People standing very, very close to me.

In all instances, I made sure to keep moving or let them know that I noticed them.

One time, my wife stopped to look at something, when I saw these two men walk past. One saw my camera (which was pretty well hidden by my side) and motioned to the other man. They then stopped right beside us, a little too close for comfort. I promptly told my wife that we needed to start walking away immediately. I don't know what their intentions were, but we were in a tourist-trap area in another country. I didn't want to take any chances with theft.

It's definitely good to be aware of your surroundings, to be with someone else, and to keep moving, if possible.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 21, 2017)

waday said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > When I shoot in Detroit, I normally shoot film. I didn't this last time (XT2) and some guy asked me about my camera. I had all the names black gaffered taped off and he wasn't sure what kind it was. I said it was a thrift store film camera I bought for $2. He said do you want to sell it? I said no, I was shooting with it today. He went on his way.  That just confirms, I'm shooting with film when in Detroit from now on. I was in a alley between buildings two shooting brick wall shots I recently posted.
> ...


I hate when people ask for money because I would like to help them. I just politely say, sorry, I can't help you today. There are signs posted everywhere in Detroit, no panhandling but it is not enforced. Chicago is even worse, every corner but I don't see signs.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 21, 2017)

It was a sad occurrence that is a fact, but what about the other victims of violent crimes.  A violent crime occurs in the US every 25.3 seconds.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 21, 2017)

And people think we just push a button...


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 22, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> When I shoot in Detroit, I normally shoot film. I didn't this last time (XT2) and some guy asked me about my camera. I had all the names black gaffered taped off and he wasn't sure what kind it was. I said it was a thrift store film camera I bought for $2. He said do you want to sell it? I said no, I was shooting with it today. He went on his way.  That just confirms, I'm shooting with film when in Detroit from now on. I was in a alley between buildings two shooting brick wall shots I recently posted.



I do that when I go overseas.  I even put tape on lenses and bodies to make them appear roughed up some.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 11, 2017)

I tend to go for the blend in approach, no fancy clothes/shoes and no fancy camera bags or camera in my hand no tripods either, a 5p carrier bag with camera inside wrapped up casually and wander wherever, one lens attached, if I want a closer shot I walk closer, similarly a distance shot. I've never been bothered by anybody and I've travelled worldwide, when I see tourists with the latest gear hanging from their necks I always think 'mug'.


----------

